# How to get source code of 10.1-p18?



## stewe (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi,

Title says it all, my problem is that I have updated FreeBSD to 10.1-p18 and I deleted accidentally my source code in /usr/src so I want to get it back.

The problem is that all I can get is `svn checkout https://svn.FreeBSD.org/base/stable/10 /usr/src` but that gives me latest 10.2 source code but I need source code which is synced with my 10.1-p18 patch level.

How do I get source code which relates to that patch level?


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 20, 2015)

stewe said:


> How do I get source code which relates to that patch level?



`svn checkout https://svn.FreeBSD.org/base/releng/10.1 /usr/src`

Using the command exactly as above will download a fresh, new copy of RELEASE to work with.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 20, 2015)

Yep, releng/10.1 is the one you need if you want 10.1-RELEASE with all the security patches, releng/10.2 for 10.2-RELEASE. The stable/10 is for 10-STABLE, which is currently 10.2-STABLE.


----------

